# Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen



## evelyn (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich bin Evelyn aus Österreich und wir haben seit vorigen Sommer einen Schwimmteich.
Er ist cirka 2,7m tief und 9x5 Meter breit.
Eine Pumpe läuft den ganzen Tag und wir haben das Hydro Balance System, weiß nicht ob es das auch so in Deutschland gibt.
Zusätzlich wurden Pflanzen gesetzt und unser Traum wurde wahr.
...tja, doch eine Woche nach dem Wassereinlass kamen die Fadenalgen um bei uns zu leben  
Danach hat man das Wasser analysiert und wir wurden mit Bio Bird Fadenalgenvernichter Protect um 200€ ärmer und die Fadenalgen waren dahin.
Bis Ende des Sommers ungetrübter Badespaß.
Im Herbst durch den TEichbauer das Service gemacht und im Frühjahr selber geschrubbt und gesaugt. Ja...und was kam, natürlich, wieder Fadenalgenteppiche ohne Ende und unsere Pflanzen, sind so gut wie alle kaputt.
Der Spezialist empfahl uns rauszuholen was geht, FAdenalgenvernichter, alles nochmal saugen - Bakterien und danach Sedox zur Phosphatreduzierung.
Ja, mittlerweile bin ich aber um einiges klüger und hab sehr viel gelesen.
Ich möchte, dass unser Teich alles selber lernt, ohne teure Mittelchen und jetzt habe ich mich hier registriert um ein wenig Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Nämlich im Bezug auf Unterwasserpflanzen, welche soll ich setzen und vor allem wieviele...

Der Teichbauer tauscht mir die Pflanzen zwar noch einmal aus, doch ich will sciher gehen.
GLG Evelyn


----------



## gollnir (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

hi, ich bin zwar auch noch recht neu hab aber ein wenig erfahrung mit naturteichen...also teiche in freier wildbahn...

zum einen könnte es dir was bringen eine sumpfzone mit möglichst vielen stark zehrenden pflanzen anzulegen...diese entnehmen dann dem wasser aus dem schwimmteich jede menge nährstoffe, daraus folgt das sich die algen nicht mehr so stark vermehren...

des weiteren würde ich dir empfehlen dir wasserflöhe zu besorgen...die hab ich auch in massen in meinen teich und ich hab das ganze jahr über glasklares wasser und hab nich mahl ein __ filtersystem am laufen....

wenn dein teich den ganzen tag sonne bekommen sollte dann trägt das auch zu einem erhöhten algenwachstum bei...hierbei können dir eventuel ein sonnensegel, einige bäumchen oder seerosen helfen

so, ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Servus Evelyn 

Herzlich Willkommen

Bin sicher du kannst hier die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen ....

Falls Fragen auftauchen, her damit ...

Gruß aus Niederösterreich in die Steiermark

Ach ja ... fast vergessen  ... Bilder vom ST wären eine Wucht


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Willkommen Evelyn!
Ich kenne das Hydro Balance System, da der Teich meines Nachbarn so angelegt wurde.
Die Hydro Balance hatten einige gute Ideen, einige, die gut aussahen und einige, die schon beim ersten Ansehen schlecht waren.
(Ich habe einiges für meinen Teich übernommen, den ich ein Jahr nach den Nachbarn selbst gebaut habe.)

Mein erster Tipp:
Verabschiede den Berater, der dir Mittelchen um hunderte € verkaufen will - das braucht ein Teich nicht.

Du hast schon den richtigen Schritt gemacht, indem du zu lesen begonnen hast.
Du hast aber sicher schon festgestellt, dass da leider erstaunlich viel Schrott am Markt ist, nicht?
Das EINZIGE wirklich gute Buch mit Tiefgang über Garten- und Schwimmteiche, das ich bisher gefunden habe, 
ist "Schwimmteich? Kein Problem!" von Heinz Jaksch (aus der Serie SOS Garten des Verlages AVBuch),
das aber leider vergriffen ist. (Hab gerade gesehen, bei Amazon gibt´s 1 gebraucht - schlag zu!)
ZUSÄTZLICH möchte ich dir auch seine sehr gute website ans Herz legen. 
(Siehe auch Danyvet´s Beitrag über den "Tümpeldoktor"!)

Du bist auch am völlig richtigen Dampfer, wenn du meinst ...


evelyn schrieb:


> Ich möchte, dass unser Teich alles selber lernt, ohne teure Mittelchen und jetzt habe ich mich hier registriert um ein wenig Erfahrungen zu sammeln.


(as tut ein Teich grundsätzlich auch, 
nur gewisse Stoffe akkumulieren sich und denen muss man anderweitig zuleibe rücken.

In Bezug auf Unterwasserpflanzen rate ich dir zu billigen, bzw. geschenkten:
DAS sind die, die jeder Gartenteichbesitzer zuhauf kompostiert und somit gern hergibt,
die, die gut wachsen und so Nährstoffe binden und den Algen konkurrenzieren.

Grundsätzlich ist das jedoch ein komplexes Thema, 
das in ein paar mail-Zeilen nicht erschöpfend behandelt werden kann,
ich weiss nur, dass im Teich meines Nachbarn trotz jährlicher Reinigung durch die Herstellerfirma 
in glasklarem Wasser auch grausliche Fadenalgenteppiche treiben
und in meinem nicht.


----------



## evelyn (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Vielen Dank erstmal für alle Tipps!
Fotos folgen!

Ich habe mir den Teich eines Freundes angeschaut, der ist zwei Jahre älter als unserer und mittlerweile stabil bzw. die Pflanzen wachsen usw.
Hab mir dort auch __ Wassersalat geholt...
@derschwarzepeter - Wir haben uns auch nicht blauäugigig für dieses System entschieden.
Denke schon, dass es so ganz gut ist aber eben seine Zeit braucht.

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung, Fotos folgen und ich muss jetzt mal alles noch in Ruhe nachlesen.
Das Buch kenne ich bzw. hab ich im "Auge"...
Ganz liebe Grüße und einen sonnigen Badetag!
Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Wenn der "__ Wassersalat" Pistia stratiotes ist (was ich fast nicht glaube), 
muss der zuerst einmal stark wachsen (was in unserem Klima seltenst der fall ist)
und dann im Herbst KOMPLETT herausgefischt und entsorgt (kompostiert) werden,
da der garantiert nicht über den Winter kommt, sondern vergammelt 
und damit die gebundenen Nährstoffe wieder ins Wasser entlässt.

Die wirklich geeigneten Pflanzen sind daran erkennbar,
dass sie einen rankenartigen Aufbau haben:
__ Wasserpest (Elodea), __ Tausendblatt (Myriophillum), Laichkräuter (Potamogeton), usw.
sind da das Richtige!


P.S.: Das Buch zu kennen bzw. im "Auge" zu haben, wird nicht reichen:
Beim Amazon gibt´s noch genau EINES - gebaucht um 18 €!


----------



## evelyn (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

ich werde schauen, dass ich es gleich erhasche - das buch!
lg evelyn


----------



## evelyn (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Das Buch ist weg  
Hm...mal schauen, ob ich es nicht doch wo finde.


----------



## evelyn (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Gestern habe ich UNMENGEN an Wasserpflanzen gesetzt...die Algerln haben sich gleich drauf geworfen, ich hab sie alle befreit und hoffe, dass sie gut wachsen!
Und mein Teich wird´s mir hoffentlich danken, wo ich doch so einen tollen Sonnenbrand gekriegt hab.
Fotos folgen!

LG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Je 5 Triebspitzen von 5 verschiedenen Arten, die du in einer Jackentasche transportieren kannst,
hätten um diese Jahreszeit locker gereicht!
(Die Tiebspitzen haben auch den Vorteil, dass die, die vermorchteln, 
keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe einbringen!)

P.S.: Lies dir das Kapitel über den Phosphor aufmerksam durch!


----------



## Walter123 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo "Der Schwarze Peter" 
Ich hab in letzter Zeit auch einiges gelesen aber in meinen Teich schaffen die Pflanzen es nicht alleine das Gleichgewicht herzustellen.
Ich hab sooooo viel __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut das ich es ernten kann und trotzdem wuchern bei mir die ALGEN.
Das hat meiner Meinung nach zwei Gründe 
1. Den ganzen Tag Sonne und diversen Bäume rund um den Teich die allerdinge mehr Nährstoffe in den Teich eintragen als Schatten erzeugen.#
2. Phosphat im Schotter, Sandgemisch 

Ich werde versuchen mit Kalk mein Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
	Kompletter Wasserwechsel und Reinigung der Randzonen um das P zu entfernen.
	Reduktion von P durch Kalk 
Kann bzw wie lange  kann sich eigentlich Phosphat aus dem Sand Schotter auswaschen?
Alle anderen Ursachen habe ich ausgeschlossen.
Reinigung im Herbst, alle Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten. Wieder Reinigung in Frühjahr. Und Trotzdem Unmengen von P.
Eintrag von außen durch Wasser kann ich ausschließen.
Daher bleibt nur noch das Substrat über. Ich hoffe der Kalk ist da eine Biologische Hilfe.

PS:
Ich bin aus OÖ, sollte jemand Ableger der Wasserpest brauchen dann meldet euch ich werfe die auf den Kompost!!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Walter.
laaangsam, laaangsam:
Mit Horuck-Aktionen ist bei einer biologischen Geschichte schnell mehr kaputtgemacht als verbessert!

Zunächst einmal ist der Phosphor NICHT im Substrat:
Der ist entweder als Phosphat gelöst, liegt gebunden in diverstesten Lebewesen vor oder ...,
weshalb du Sand und Schotter ohne Weiteres drin lassen kannst - Schweinearbeit und bringt eh nix.
(Das mit dem Reinigen sollte man nicht übertreiben: Auch das schadet oft mehr als es nutzt!)
Wieviel hast Gesamtphosphordenn jetzt WIRKLICH drin?
Wieviel kommt über´s Frischwasser hinein?
... und wie hast du das gemessen?

Drum schmeissert ich auch nicht als Erstes gleich Kalk rein:
Erst schauen, dann nachdenken, dann etwas reinschmeissen!

Dass bei dir die __ Wasserpest und das __ Hornkraut wuchert, ist schon einmal super;
da sind jede Menge Nährstoffe drin gebunden, die du mit einem Handgriff rausbringst.
Wenn du die Nährstoffkonzentration im Teich reduzieren willst,
solltest du das auch mehrmals jährlich tun und ein Drittel bis die Hälfte rausschmeissen .
(Ich hab mir dazu eine Sichel auf ein dünnwandiges 4 m-Alurohr montiert - geht super!
Das kommt bei mir aufs Gemüsebeet - gibt tollen Kompost.)


----------



## Walter123 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Peter,
Danke für die beruhigenden Worte.

Derzeit bin ich eh wieder entspannter :smoki und warte mal ab.
Es ist eine ganz leiste Besserung in Sicht.

Meine P Wert hab ich mit einem  Po4 Tester von SERA ermittelt.
Laut Farbe habe ich 1-2 mg/l bei Leitungswasser kann ich 0,1 mg/l messen einen genaueren Wert hab ich leider nicht. Doch der Unterschied ist doch da.

Den Kalk hab und werde ich noch nicht reingeben.
Mein Plan wäre das ich im Herbst mal nach der Grundreinigung mit dem Kalk P binden möchte. Und im März nach dem Winter wieder. So denke ich kann ich gelöstes P binden und die Algen sollten nicht in so üppigen Mengen vorkommen. Eine Algenblüte und einige Fadenalgen an ein paar stellen machen mir im Teich nichts. 
Meinst du das könnte so ein vernünftiger weg sein um im Frühjahr rechtzeitig P zu binden bzw. niedrig zu halten?
LG Walter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Walter!
Ich kenn den SERA-Test nicht und kann deshalb nicht beurteilen, 
ob der im gegenständlichen Bereich noch einigermaßen genau anzeigt.
Wenn das aber stimmt, dass du 1 ... 2 mg P pro Liter im Wasser hast,
ist das so ca. das 25-fache, was man in einem mäßig gedüngten Teich vorfindet.
(Siehe dazu auch https://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Gew_kdeseiten/einteilung.htm)

Das schaut mir nach heftig zuviel Phosphor aus
und das erklärt auch die Algenplage!

Wenn, dann gehört der Kalk VOR der Grundreinigung rein und nicht nachher:
Dann kannst du mit dem Schlamm das gefällte Calziumphosphat entfernen;
sonst bleibt´s ja noch drin und irgendjemand mobilisiert´s wieder!


----------



## evelyn (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

so, da sind die fotos von unserem teich,

glg evelyn


----------



## Walter123 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hei, Evelyn
Sieht ja richtig toll aus dein Teich.
Hab dir ein Foto von meinen Teich angehängt. (wie geht das mit der Vorschau der Bilder)
@ Peter,
Da mein P anscheinend wirklich so hoch ist und der Teich auch nicht klar ist könnte ich das mit dem Kalk ja durchaus nutzlich sein.
Ich werde jetzt bis zum mitte Juni abwarten und dann sehen wir ja weiter.
Wie schnell wird die Trübung nach dem einbringen vom Kalk wieder verschwinden?
Lg Walter


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Ja, wirklich toll, Evelyns Teich!
Nur submerse Pflanzen vermisse ich;
wenn, dann sind die nur in Spuren vorhanden, 

Walters Teich sieht so aus, 
als ob da  ein Totalwasserwechsel durchaus noch drin wäre:
Wenn das "neue" Wasser wirklich phosporfrei ist
(Phosphat wird sogar manchmal als Korosionsschutz reingetan!),
bringt das den Wert in den Sollbereich,

Kalk KÖNNTE klappen, wenn kein Phosphor drin ist (!);
trüb ist der Teich nur 1 ... 2 Tage.


----------



## evelyn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Guten Morgen!

Ja, schön ist er und ich liebe das Wässerchen...nur ich hab ja auch so meine Probleme.
Eben Pflanzen und die Sonne. Wir haben ja neu gebaut und meine Hecke ist noch nieder...Bäume sind nicht viele da usw.
Aber..ich bin ja beim Lesen und nachrüsten - GLG und einen schönen heißen Badetag!
Evelyn


----------



## evelyn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Submerse sind schwimmende, oder?
GENAU RICHTIG Peter, meine fünf Seerosen haben sich auf zwei reduziert.
Eine davon hat zwei Blätter, die andere drei...
Werde nachrüsten bzw. ich muss mich da auch erst einlesen, was ich alles möchte.
Die Pflanzen sind bei mir nämlich total wichtig, weil sie ja Schatten spenden - nicht wahr?

LG Evelyn



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich toll, Evelyns Teich!
> Nur submerse Pflanzen vermisse ich;
> wenn, dann sind die nur in Spuren vorhanden,
> 
> ...


----------



## evelyn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Walter, der Teich ist sehr schön!
Das mit dem Kalk habe ich auch schon überlegt, weil bei uns das Phosphat so hoch ist...aber ich warte jetzt mal ab,
LG Evelyn




Walter123 schrieb:


> Hei, Evelyn
> Sieht ja richtig toll aus dein Teich.
> Hab dir ein Foto von meinen Teich angehängt. (wie geht das mit der Vorschau der Bilder)
> @ Peter,
> ...


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Servus Evelyn

Sehr schöner Teich 

"Submers" = _Unter_wasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut ...etc., aber nicht Seerosen, die ist "Emers" = _Über_wasserpflanzen .....


----------



## evelyn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Danke Walter!
Hab ich vorige Woche fleißig gesetzt...versuche sie auch täglich von den Fadenalgennestern zu befreien, die stürzen sich nämlich schon drauf...

LG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Evelyn,
Seerosen gelten im konkreten Sinne nicht als submerse Pflanzen,
da sie ihre Nährstoffe überwiegend dem Substrat und nicht dem Wasser entnehmen
und auch den Gasaustausch (Aufnahme von CO2 und abgabe von O2) über die Luft vornehmen.
Außer als Schattenspender sind die halt für die Biologie relativ wertlos.

Wenn du willst, kannst du aber von mir __ Laichkraut (_Potamogeton perfoliatus_) und Myriophyllum haben; 
die wachsen gerade super!


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Peter, wenn du davon noch mehr hast, tät ich auch was nehmen. Mein Potamogeton von dir vom letzten Jahr kümmert vor sich hin... die Blätter werden ganz durchsichtig und bräunlich und immer kleiner. Mein __ Tausendblatt hat erst vor 2 Tagen neue Triebe bekommen. Wollte es schon rausschmeißen, weil ich dachte, es ist eingegangen übern Winter...


----------



## evelyn (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Lieber Peter, von dir werde ich hier noch sehr viel lernen!
Darüber würde ich mich freuen, natürlich übernehme ich das Porto und die Unkosten.
LG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hi Dany,
du kannst dir gern noch was vom __ Laichkraut holen (und anderes auch),
aber ich fürchte, das will einfach unter deinen Bedingungen nicht:.
Insofern wird neu reingesetztes höchstwahrscheinlich genauso vergammeln.
Nachdem das Ziel aber das HINAUSNEHMEN von Biomasse ist
und nicht das Hineingeben, ist das kontraproduktiv;
keine Sorge wir finden etwas anderes!
Hast du schon in den Teich ge...äh...harnt,
wie´s der Tümpeldoc empfohlen hat?

Hi Evelyn!
Ich kann´s dir natürlich auch schicken,
aber da besteht die große Gefahr, 
dass du dann nur braungrünen Matsch auspackst.
Willst du´s dir nicht lieber holen? (Wien 22)


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Peter,
danke für´s Angebot, aber ich fürchte, du hast recht. Ich sollt mir was suchen, was bei mir wuchert. Das ist eigentlich nur die __ Wasserpest. Die hab ich eh schon fast überall....

In den Teich zu....ähm...pipiiiien  hat der Doc nicht empfohlen, das haben wir nur in einem andern Thread philosophiert, weil Harnstoff...ja... und so.... 
Nein, ich hab noch nicht gedüngt. Irgendwie bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich nicht vorher nochmal schauen soll, wo das Phosphat jetzt steht, ned, dass ich noch mehr Algenexplosion hab... Harnstoff zum Düngen sollte man ja erst reingeben, wenn das Phosphat unten ist. Aber ist es das schon?? Hmm...


----------



## evelyn (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

@Peter!

Vielen Dank, ... allerdings glaub ich, dass ich in nächster Zeit eher weniger nach Wien komme!
Aber wenn, melde ich mich gerne.

Ich bin ja gespannt, ob meine neuen Pflanzen jetzt wachsen.

GLG Evelyn


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*



danyvet schrieb:


> ... Harnstoff zum Düngen sollte man ja erst reingeben, wenn das Phosphat unten ist. Aber ist es das schon?? Hmm...


Naja, wenn der Kalk schön fein verteilt reingegossen wurde, 
sollte der das Phosphat relativ zackig ausfällen (Ionenreaktion!),
aber ich weiss, dass du den eher klümpchenförmig eingebracht hast.
Liegen die Patzerln noch rum?

Ich hab auch ein paar andere Pflanzen, die halt im Moment grad nicht so wuchern;
die wechseln sich scheinbar von Jahr zu Jahr ein bissi ab.
Zum Hergeben reicht´s aber sicher.

@Evelyn: Lass dir halt einfallen, wie du zu den Pflanzen kommen kannst!


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

nein, die Klumpen haben sich schon nach ca 1-2 Wochen aufgelöst.
Und ich hab ja ein paar Wochen später noch mal gekalkt, aber diesesmal mit vorher auflösen.
Wenn ich aber trotzdem Algenblüte hab, dann ist sicher immer noch genug Phosphat drin, denk ich. Die Frage ist, wie schnell wieder Phosphat nachkommt....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Was denn jetzt?
Algenblüte, Fadenalgen oder Blaualgen?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du jetzt noch nenenswerte Mengen Phosphat im Wasser hast:
Nachdem Ionenreaktionen sehr schnell ablaufen, 
sollte die mehrfache Überdosierung doppelt angewendet eigentlich alles pllaniert haben
und dass das so schnell irgendwoher wieder moboilisiert wird, glaub ich nicht.

Trotzdem wäre natürlich eine neuerliche P- und NO3-Messung sehr interessant!


----------



## evelyn (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo Peter!

Das Buch habe ich erhalten und gelesen.
Es ist wahrlich sehr interessant und verständlich.

Ich sehe meinen Teich jetzt mit anderen Augen (die lassen die Algen nicht zuerst erscheinen) und versuche eine akzeptable Lösung zu finden.

Meine Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen so gut wie gar nicht, meine Seerosen kümmerlich.
Fadenalgen habe ich an den SEitenwänden ohne Ende und das Wasser ist einfach wunderschön und glas klar...

Aber...ich hüpfe heute mal rein und lese weiter...

LG und Danke für den Buch Tipp.


----------



## allegra (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

also, ich hab auch noch Fadenalgen und fische sie möglichst immer mit einer Harke raus.
In diesem Jahr - dem 2. Teichjahr - sind es mehr.
Die Pflanzen wachsen bei mir auch kümmerlich, was ich jedoch verstehe - der Teich ist weit gehend nährstoffarm.

Ihr hab ja immer wieder zu Geduld geraten...... --  das mach ich dann mal: beobachten und fischen.... und vor allem schwimmen, denn das Wasser in der Schwimmzone ist ganz klar und herrlich.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Liebe Evelyn,
freut mich, dass dir das Buch so gut gefällt!
(Zwangsläufig legt man immer sich selbst als Maßstab an,
aber das muss dann nicht zwangsläufig auch für andere passen!)

Zur Lage bei meinem Teich:
Das Wasser ist relativ klar (Steinchen und hineingeplumpste Ringloten sind in 1,5 m Tiefe prima sichtbar;
Secchi-Scheibe hab ich nicht hineingeworfen, aber das ist sicher bei 2,5 eher 3 m.)
Submerse Pflanzen wachsen mittelprächtig (Potamogetaceen, Myriophyllum, Elodea),
aaaber es gibt ein bissi Fadenalgen auf den obersten 20 cm der nackten Folie am senkrechten Ufer.
Dann gibt´s noch eigenartige Schwebealgen, die in der leichten Strömung des freien Wassers verklumpen,
indem sie cm-lange Fäden bzw. Aggregate bilden - Strömungsspezialisten?
Bei Sonnenschein tendieren die zum Aufschwimmen und wenn man 100 m² freie Teichoberfläche abkeschert,
hat man nicht einmal eine Säuglingsfaust voll im Netz.
(Das wird also an der Stoffbilanz im Teich nix ändern, aber mir gefallen sie einfach nicht.)
Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken, die Mammutpumpen nur mehr tagsüber laufen zu lassen
und damit Strömungsspezialisten das Leben zu vermiesen.
(Dazu zählen auch z.B. die Insektenlarven, die das Innere der Rohre zu Tausenden bevölkern!)


----------



## bastelfee (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich Pflanzen/Fadenalgen*

Hallo 
Habe auch einen ST mit Hydrobalance. Anfänglich Probleme mit Fadenalgen. Die  vom Verteiber empfohlenen Mittel wie Sedox, Phosred.. ohne Erfolg. 
Dazu monatlich Filterkraft, meist verschlimmbessert.
Dann den Dr. Jaksch hergeholt. 
Verbesserungsvorschläge: Mtl. Kalk beigeben. Auch bei Frischwasserzugabe.
Filterkraft nur falls kein Nitrit nachweisbar ist. Pflanzballen gründlich ausspülen. Nur mässig Pflanzgranulat. 
Verbesserung kurzfristig eingetreten. 
Pflanzen dezimiert und Neu gesetzt.
Abwarten


----------



## teichfreund14 (6. Juni 2015)

hatte selbst Probleme mit Fadenalgen in meinem Teich. Die waren meist nachts am Boden und bei Tagesbeginn stiegen sie nach oben, da mit Beginn der Photosynthese kleine Sauerstoffbläschen entstanden, die für Auftrieb der Algen sorgten. War ein Riesenschlammassel, da mir immer die Filter verstopften. Habe das Problem inzwischen einfach dadurch gelöst, dass die Photosynthese (giftfrei) unterbunden wird (ich selbst bin Biologe). Ist zum Patent angemeldet. Da ich neu im Forum bin und Werbung in eigener Sache wohl nicht erlaubt ist, kannst man mir ja ne Mail (carlo.schmelzer@arcor.de) schreiben, falls es interessiert. 
PS: meine Fadenalgen sind übrigens auch prächtig gewachsen, wenn Phosphat unter der Nachweisgrenze lag, Zeolith und Co. hat nix gebracht.


----------

